# Sick discus



## chiefwonton (Sep 19, 2010)

I bought some new wild angels recently and i put them with my discus now the discus are all dark, clamped, and their slime coat is falling off they are all currently eating though. All this damaged happened over night, what should i do? should i separate the angels and discus? please help!


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Sorry to hear but I am not experience to offer any opinion.

Could it be just temporary stress -but not sure when they start losing their slime coat.


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

If you didn't QT the angels, they probably brought in some disease which is affecting the discus. I would definitely seperate them right away. I am not an expert at medications so I hope someone else comes along to help out.


----------



## chiefwonton (Sep 19, 2010)

thanks for the help guys all of my discus are currently in a 75 gal and 10 angels are in my 50 gal should i treat the angels some how?


----------



## Luke78 (Apr 24, 2010)

Have you had the chance to seperate the two ? Did you run a few water tests to see whats going on there? If i were you, i would complete a large water change(50%),raise the temps gradually 88F or higher and observe to see what happens with the Discus.Ease up on the feedings,maybe even skip a day until things turn around.


----------



## chiefwonton (Sep 19, 2010)

yes the angels and discus are already seperated i did a water change for the discus, they all look abit better. The angels are swimming alot more with out the discus and they are eating. Should i keep them seperated forever or till everything settles down. thanks for everyones help, anyone else had problems with altum angels and discus?


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

I'd keep thEm sepArate.angels can carry things that discus can't handle. Parasites.
It usually ends bad in the long term.
Hope thE DISCUS. recover. Check your ph and make sure it's not crashing. That would make them go dark and cloudy eyes etc. Keep your ph even at 7 . Add equilibrium or something for minerals.


----------



## chiefwonton (Sep 19, 2010)

Thanks April, the discus are less clamped and dark now, they are all swimming more, and they are all taking food. Dodged a bullet there!


----------



## chiefwonton (Sep 19, 2010)

Aquaworld Aquarium - Discus Plague

this is what my discus has just when i thought they were going to get better


----------



## seanyuki (Apr 22, 2010)

I doubt it's Discus Plaque.(very serious virus) perhaps yr Ph crashed .....do they have stringly white poos?


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

There's no actual one so-called plague.They called it the plague as at one time a,ot of farms were hit . It can spread as easily as having one piece of bacteria under your fingernail and carrying it to another tank. There's many things that cause the same symptoms.
It can be viral, bacterial, parasitic, gram positive, gram negative, unless you send a live one for testing you won't know what pathogen it is. And what med will work. What you do know is the altums carried it and now are immune.
Heavy salt, and furan 2 is your best bet. It could be columnaris which can come in if the altums were shipped. Shipping bags carry it and if you use the bag water or add without quarantining, bang.
Simplydiscus forum in the hospital section may be able to help.
It's also possible whoever you got those altums from had discus at their facility.
Discus can look very bad and then look good again within a couple of weeks. Hope they make it.
Another thing you can do is do a pp treatment to burn off the excess slime coat.there's info on simply on that also.a light purple colour. Have hydrogen peroxide on hand to neutralize if they look stressed. If it's a pink colour it can be left in for a day. If it turns brown right away then more needs to be added as it was used up right away burning off all the slime coat.discus have a hard time getting rid of the excess slime.you need to wipe down the walls as alot of bacteria is on the shed slime coat all over the walls.


----------

